# Very British Adelaide proving popular with expats



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

When first Surveyor General of South Australia, Colonel William Light, set about designing Adelaide in 1835 he wanted to build a better Britain. Today, with 7% of Adelaideans born in England and almost 50% of British descent, his mission looks to be a success and indeed continuing. 'This year we have seen a 10% increase [...]

Click to read the full news article: Very British Adelaide proving popular with expats...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

